# SuperTuxKart



## xeno74 (Sep 8, 2009)

*New: SuperTuxKart 0.6.2 has been ported to FreeBSD*

SuperTuxKart is a Free 3d kart racing game; we want to make the game fun more than we want to make it realistic. You can play with up to 4 friends on one PC, racing against each other or just try to beat the computer. (a network multiplayer feature is under development)

See the great lighthouse or drive through the sand and visit the pyramids. Race under water or in space, watching the stars passing by. Have some rest under the palms on the beach (watching the other karts overtaking you  ). But don't fall into lava pits! Watch for bowling balls, plungers, bubble gum and cakes thrown by opponents.

You can do a single race against other karts, compete in one of several Grand Prix, try to beat the high score in time trials on your own, play battle mode against your friends, and more!



Features

    * Over 20 tracks and battle arenas
    * Multiplayer support
    * Many game modes
          o Grand Prix
          o Single Race
          o Time Trial
          o Follow-the-leader
          o 3-Strikes Battles 
    * Funny characters
    * Runs on FreeBSD 7.2 and higher


Puffy in action:






Chuck 













Download

With *run_game.sh* start your SuperTuxKart 

Official forum->This is probably the best way to contact us, and get in touch with the STK community. Feel free to discuss your ideas, ask question, offer help, report bugs, ... there.

Have fun with SuperTuxKart

Xeno


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this related to (or will it replace) games/tuxkart? In other words: will it be in the ports tree at any time? We kind of encourage FreeBSD users only to install 3rd party software from the ports tree, and not just run tarballs from the net that don't adhere to FreeBSD's file hierarchy (hier(7))


----------



## xeno74 (Sep 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is this related to (or will it replace) games/tuxkart? In other words: will it be in the ports tree at any time?



I hope so 



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> We kind of encourage FreeBSD users only to install 3rd party software from the ports tree, and not just run tarballs from the net that don't adhere to FreeBSD's file hierarchy (hier(7))



OK, I understand

Xeno


----------



## everypot (Sep 10, 2009)

Great. nice job.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2009)

It's in ports now: games/supertuxkart


----------



## fonz (Sep 13, 2009)

```
fonz$ supertuxkart 
Data files will be fetched from: '/usr/local/share/supertuxkart/'
Config file '/home/fonz/.supertuxkart/config' does not exist, it will be created.
fcntl: Device not configured
Highscores will be saved in '/home/fonz/.supertuxkart/highscore.data'.
SDL_SetVideoMode (800x600) failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
```

Any thoughts?

Alphons


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 10, 2009)

A new cover:






A PDF version of SuperTuxKart Cover:

supertuxkart-cover.pdf

Xeno


----------



## xeno74 (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.supertuxkart.de is online 

There are videos, booklets, avatare, icons, wallpaper, cover, screenshots, SuperTuxKart downloads (FreeBSD, Linux x86+PPC, Solaris x86+SPARC, IRIX MIPS4, Mac OS X Universal, Windows)


----------



## fonz (Jan 10, 2010)

xeno74 said:
			
		

> http://www.supertuxkart.de is online


Which appears to be in German only...

Alphons (or did I miss the switch to English button somewhere?)


----------



## xeno74 (Jan 11, 2010)

fonz said:
			
		

> Alphons (or did I miss the switch to English button somewhere?)



No, this is a German fanpage. An English translation is planned 

Cheers,

Xeno


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 16, 2010)

Deutsch & English are close enough, just remember that "Arm" auf Deutsch means "arm" in English & you'll ohne Problem have.


----------



## xeno74 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have made a test package from the SVN 5138 (SuperTuxKart 0.7) for FreeBSD  Required FreeBSD 8.0 or later.

Download:
SuperTuxKart-SVN5138-freebsd-8-i386.tar.gz

Screenshot:





The Austria SuperTuxKart site is online 




http://www.supertuxkart.at

Xeno


----------



## psycho (Apr 10, 2010)

nice game


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 10, 2010)

[ moved this topic from 'Porting New Software' (it's in the Ports tree now) to 'Multimedia' ]


----------



## xeno74 (Apr 16, 2010)

Revision 5207:


----------



## xeno74 (Apr 28, 2010)

New:






Revision 5308 for FreeBSD: SuperTuxKart-SVN5308-freebsd-8.0-i386.tar.bz2

A video of STK Revision 5309/Irrlicht:

http://www.supertuxkart.de/stkvideo3.html

--Xeno


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Reiterating what I said in post #2:

We encourage FreeBSD users *only to install 3rd party software from the ports tree*, and not just run tarballs from the net.

If you have a new version avilable, why not update the port so people can install it the proper way instead of saddling people with some tarball? There is a port, please maintain and update it properly, or get the maintainer to do so for you.


----------



## xeno74 (May 12, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Reiterating what I said in post #2:
> 
> We encourage FreeBSD users *only to install 3rd party software from the ports tree*, and not just run tarballs from the net.
> 
> If you have a new version avilable, why not update the port so people can install it the proper way instead of saddling people with some tarball? There is a port, please maintain and update it properly, or get the maintainer to do so for you.



That are test versions and for the Ports Collection unsuitable 

@all:

*SuperTuxKart 0.7 alpha 2 for FreeBSD released*

Hi all,

we have just released a 2nd alpha release of SuperTuxKart 0.7. This version has a lot of improvements and bug fixes, more tracks, some new icons and animations. It is still pretty much work in progress, and we would love to get some feedback - e.g. does it work for you, performance, do you like the new icon style or prefer the old one, bug reports etc. Note that due to the missing tracks GPs and challenges will not work, and you will get a lot of warnings/error messages printed - so please don't report issues related to challenges or GP not working 

We would also hope that people could help us to port more tracks - it's not that much work, and would help us to get SuperTuxKart back to where it was, especially getting the challenges and GPs back. Also more icons would be nice - and of course always more tracks.

Download: supertuxkart-0.7alpha2-freebsd.tar.bz2

Enjoy! 

And SuperTuxKart 0.6.2a for NetBSD has been published 

Download: supertuxkart-0.6.2a-netbsd-5.0.2-i386.tar.bz2

And a new cover is available:





Older cover:


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2010)

You could create a -devel port. There are plenty of those.


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 5, 2010)

SuperTuxKart 0.7 RC was released.

A nice film of STK 0.7 rc1: 

SuperTuxKart 0.7 rc1 first-look

Downloads for Windows (2000 SP4 or higher) or Mac OS X (10.4 PPC+Intel or higher):

http://sourceforge.net/projects/supertuxkart/files/SuperTuxKart/0.7/


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 11, 2010)

The rc1 for FreeBSD is online:

Link to SourceForge

It's a binary with librarys. With *./run_game.sh* you can start STK.

Screenshot STK 0.7 rc1 on FreeBSD (Click to enlarge):





--Xeno


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 13, 2010)

*STK 0.7 is in the FreeBSD ports tree*.

Waki87 has that port integrated. Thank you Waki87 

STK 0.7 port: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/152861

Irrlicht 1.7.2 port: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/152854

And the Beastie kart is as add-on available. Thanks to Rudy85 for the Beastie kart 

Kart download

Beastie kart (Click to enlarge):





Cheers,

Xeno

----------------------------------------



http://www.supertuxkart.de



http://www.tuxkart.de



http://www.supertuxkart.at



http://www.supertuxkart-amiga.de


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

I am playing it now!!!! It is perfect 
I recommend everyone to install it


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

we have just uploaded a second release candidate. Major changes:

    * Asian fonts are now included in the package.
    * Several memory leaks have been fixed (which had caused problems with music and sound effects)
    * Some tracks were improved to disable unintentional shortcuts and incorrect rescues.
    * Some minor bug fixes.

Download: supertuxkart-0.7rc2-freebsd-i386.tar.bz2

It's a binary with librarys. With *./run_game.sh* you can start STK.

We also updated the translations, but not all translations are complete yet. We encourage all translators to complete their translations, as the strings are now frozen.

STK 0.6.2a is on the cover of the Amiga Future 88 and a review is in the magazin:






http://www.amigafuture.de/kb.php?mode=article&k=3587

Testing and feedback welcome!


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi all,

after over a year of work, dozens upon dozens of new and fixed bugs, over 3000 commits, a lot of work from artists, restless testing from our faithful followers, and translations from contributors all over the world, we are thrilled to offer you SuperTuxKart 0.7 just in time for Christmas.

Screenshots STK 0.7 on Frenzy FreeBSD:



 



Binaries as usual on our download page.

Thanks a lot to all the help, feedback, comments, praise, bug reports we got from all of you here - we hope you enjoy this release.


----------



## xeno74 (Jan 7, 2011)

STK 0.7 HD Videos (1080p):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Bt2J5CbLY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK9b9d6M_6s

Development version (SuperTuxKart 0.7.1) with new add-on manager.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRR_ayNCaVE


----------



## xeno74 (Jan 21, 2011)

STK 0.7 is available as a PBI for PC-BSD: http://www.pbidir.com/bt/pbi/395/supertuxkart


----------



## xeno74 (Apr 27, 2011)

SuperTuxKart 0.7.1b released for FreeBSD.




> This release features the following improvements over version 0.7 :
> 
> Particle (smoke, splash, fire) and weather effects
> New Fort Magma by Samuncle, new Shiny Suburbs track by Horace
> ...



Download: http://supertuxkart.sourceforge.net/Downloads

And a new Beastie kart is available:


























Download Beastie kart: beastie-kart-0.1.tar.bz2

Enjoy it


----------



## xeno74 (Apr 28, 2011)

Download the STK 0.7.1b package for FreeBSD:

supertuxkart-0.7.1b-freebsd-i386.tar.bz2

And download the kart: beastie-kart-0.1.tar.bz2

Extract the packages and copy the folder beastie in the folder supertuxkart-0.7.1b-freebsd-i386/data/karts.

With *./run_game.sh* can you start STK.

Have fun!


----------



## xeno74 (Apr 29, 2011)

64-bit static package:

supertuxkart-0.7.1b-freebsd-amd64.tar.bz2


----------



## gx (Apr 30, 2011)

Will you update games/supertuxkart, please?


----------



## xeno74 (May 2, 2011)

gx said:
			
		

> Will you update games/supertuxkart, please?



amdmi3 (Port maintainer) wrote:



> Sorry, that would be impossible until irrlicht 1.8 is out.


----------



## xeno74 (Jun 20, 2011)

*SuperTuxKart 0.7.2 RC1 has been released*

SuperTuxKart 0.7.2 RC1, the first release candidate towards version 0.7.2, has been released. This version features the following main improvements :


Added in-game addon manager ( see http://stkaddons.net/ )
    Fixed major memory leaks (STK will no longer saturate your memory after half a dozen races)
    New Snow Peak track by Samuncle
    Improved star track UFO by Rudy
    Show when you get a highscore
    Various other tweaks done and glitches fixed

Please test the new 0.7.2 RC1 static packages for FreeBSD:

supertuxkart-0.7.2-rc1-freebsd-i386.tar.bz2 (32-bit)

supertuxkart-0.7.2-rc1-freebsd-amd64.tar.bz2 (64-bit)

And some news from the Beastie kart!

Funto added animations, reduced the size of the shadow and exported with the starting-to-be-usable Blender 2.5 kart exporter  and am announcing release 0.2 

Downloadable from here:
- kart, ready to be integrated (copy/paste in the karts directory): beastie-kart-0.2.tar.bz2
- sources (.xcf, .blend...): beastie-kart-src-0.2.tar.bz2

Ah, about the icon, please tell me which one you prefer:

- number 1:






- number 2:






Enjoy the new static packages with the new Beastie Kart


----------



## xeno74 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,

first of all a big thank you to all testers of the first release candidate. We have just release a second release candidate for 0.7.2. Compared to the first release candidate the following issues have been fixed or been improved:
* Crash on freebsd and linux when using the addon manager.
* Fixed crash when stk couldn't save downloaded addons.
* Potential crash when removing addons.
* Properly detect system language on Windows.
* Incorrect rescue (e.g. on city track).
* End of race music was fixed.
* New kart: Beastie by FreeBSD
* Updated translations, minor improvements to some models.

You can find packages for FreeBSD, and a src package at out download page at http://sourceforge.net/projects/supertuxkart/files/SuperTuxKart/0.7.2/

Please test , enjoy, and provide feedback!

PS: For people still using 0.7.1, here the important changes in 0.7.2 again:
* Added in-game addon manager ( see http://stkaddons.net/ )
* Fixed major memory leaks (STK will no longer saturate your memory after half a dozen races)
* New Snow Peak track by Samuncle
* Improved star track UFO by Rudy
* Show when you get a highscore
* Improve gamepad configuration under Windows (add ability to tell gamepads apart)
* Various other tweaks done and glitches fixed


----------



## xeno74 (Jul 17, 2011)

*SuperTuxKart 0.7.2 has been released*

It offers:


In-game addon manager
Fixed major memory leaks
New Snow Peak track by Samuncle
Improved star track. UFO by Rudy
New Beastie kart.
Show when you get a highscore
Improve gamepad configuration under Windows (add ability to tell gamepads apart)
Various other tweaks done and glitches fixed

Downloads:

supertuxkart-0.7.2-freebsd-i386.tar.bz2 (x86 32-bit)

supertuxkart-0.7.2-freebsd-amd64.tar.bz2 (x86 64-bit)






The old Beastie Kart is available by In-game addon manager.

Enjoy!


----------



## xeno74 (Jul 29, 2011)

*SuperTuxKart 0.7.2a has been released*

New:

We've removed debug code in STK.

*STK runs faster* 

Downloads:

supertuxkart-0.7.2a-freebsd-amd64.tar.bz2

supertuxkart-0.7.2a-freebsd-i386.tar.bz2


----------



## xeno74 (Nov 5, 2011)

*SuperTuxKart 0.7.3 RC 1 has been released*

Main improvements:


New Zen Garden and Subsea tracks
New Island battle arena
New Suzanne kart
New graphical effects
New weapons 'Swatter' and 'Rubber Ball'
Added Thunderbird as race referee
3 Strikes Battles now displays lives as spare tires
Improved bubble gum
See progression during Grand Prix
Improve physics for tall karts (e.g. Adiumy)
Lots of bug fixes
Improved kart control at high speeds
Better placement of rescued karts
Transition track-making to blender 2.5/2.6

Downloads:

For FreeBSD 7.2 or higher:

supertuxkart-0.7.3-rc1-freebsd-i386.tar.bz2 (32-bit)

supertuxkart-0.7.3-rc1-freebsd-amd64.tar.bz2 (64-bit)

Other Downloads (For example NetBSD and Solaris):

https://sourceforge.net/projects/supertuxkart/files/SuperTuxKart/0.7.3-rc1

Screenshot:





Enjoy!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 14, 2011)

What's about supertuxkart? Is still under development? I had played it and was very addictive game


----------



## xeno74 (Nov 16, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> What's about supertuxkart? Is still under development? I had played it and was very addictive game



Yeah, we're finished with 0.7.3 

Downloads for FreeBSD and for NetBSD: http://supertuxkart.sourceforge.net/Downloads

A video of STK 0.7.3: http://www.supertuxkart.de

SuperTuxKart on NetBSD:





Our forum: http://forum.freegamedev.net/viewforum.php?f=16

So now head to our downloads page, enjoy and give us a lot of feedback on the forum!


----------



## xeno74 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Supertuxkart 0.8 - First Impressions*



 A video of STK 0.8


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 28, 2012)

*SuperTuxKart 0.8 is coming to FreeBSD!*

AMDmi3 / freebsd-ports

For anticipation: 




http://youtu.be/aOsHMqpq2jg


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Amazing *









*SuperTuxKart 0.8 released for FreeBSD and OpenBSD *

STK 0.8 on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FreeBSD ports collection: www.freshports.org

STK 0.8 on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OpenBSD ports collection: openports.se

New:


Story mode and new challenge set
Improved AI
Skidding and better collision physics
Reverse mode
New green valley track
New Blackhill Mansion track
Updated XR591 track
Updated Fort Magma track
Updated Jungle track
Updated Sand track
New music
Updated menus

INSTALL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FreeBSD:


```
To install the port: cd /usr/ports/games/supertuxkart/ && make install clean
To add the package: pkg_add -r supertuxkart
```

INSTALL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OpenBSD:


```
sudo pkg_add supertuxkart
```

We hope you will enjoy this brand new version!


----------



## xeno74 (Feb 9, 2013)

SuperTuxKart was just selected as one of the 9 project to compete for SourceForge's project of the month award in March. The actual decision is done by a public poll, so if you think that STK should win, please go to http://vote.supertuxkart.net, which will redirect you to the actual poll, where you can also see all competitors.


----------



## fonz (Feb 9, 2013)

Alas, participation in this poll requires a Twitter account so I can't vote.


----------



## xeno74 (Dec 5, 2013)

*SuperTuxKart 0.8.1 for FreeBSD released*
We are proud to announce the release of SuperTuxKart version *0.8.1*.






Full resolution available at supertuxkart.net/posters. Drawing by Mariam Lamrani

This release includes the following features:


New track 'STK Enterprise'
Updated tracks 'Old Mine', 'Around the Lighthouse' and 'Zen Garden'
New modes 'Soccer' and 'Egg Hunt'
New karts 'Xue' and 'Sara'
Updated 'Beastie' kart






Wiimote support (for most Wiimotes; check supertuxkart.net/wiimote for instructions and compatibility)
Added tutorial
Added new 'SuperTux' difficulty
New bubblegum shield defensive weapon
New combined speedometer and nitro meter
Added ability to filter add-ons
Updated nitro models
Added ability to save and resume Grand Prix
Improved skid marks and particle effects






Video available at youtu.be/WutAN4i98_o. Trailer by Thomas Fournet

It has taken us a rather long time for a minor release, but most of the developers have been rather busy with mentoring students for the “Google Summer of Code 2013”. On the other hand, we had many contributions from new developers: Dawid Gan tirelessly fixed bugs, making 0.8.1 the minor release with most bug fixes. Johannesr1 added shield functionality to bubblegum. Xenux added filtering of add-ons, Glenn De Jonghe saving of a Grand Prix (just abort a Grand Prix at the beginning of a race, later then restart the same Grand Prix again). Funto and Mohammad Al-Ghannam added a multi-player soccer mode.

You can get the new release from the ports collection.

We hope you enjoy the new release, and as always we welcome new artists and programmers to join us, either through our forum or our mailing list. Also, you can follow us at Twitter @supertuxkart.

With SuperTuxKart 0.8.1 you can race roaringly rapid or roam ridiculously 'round, whatever you want!


----------

